# Hawk Crawler deer cart



## Unicoidawg (Aug 19, 2019)

Anyone here ever use one of the Hawk Treestand Crawler deer carts? It sure looks like a good piece of equipment, but looks can be deceiving. Thoughts?


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 19, 2019)

No, mine came from Academy Sports. I think it was like $60. Used it for years. No complaints.


----------



## little rascal (Sep 12, 2019)

Bicycle. You can ride it way back in there and you can push a deer out on it fairly easy.


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 14, 2019)

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1019987761?pid=506815


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 15, 2019)

That thing looks like the wheels will pivot so as to "walk" over a pretty good sized log.


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1019987761?pid=506815



Videos on that link really look good.  Cart appears to be mighty useful in all sorts of terrain.


----------

